# Got my Buck!!!



## unregistered55

Hey ladies ... I shot a 6 point tonight. I put a picture up in my gallery if you would like to see it. Anyone else have any luck yet???


----------



## Frantz

Very nice, congratz!


----------



## autumnlovr

Way to go! Nice buck!
I've been seeing mostly does and buttons but....I've got this feeling that antlers are in order this evening.


----------



## Michigander1

Congrats on a fine Buck.:woohoo1:,Mich


----------



## Jacob Huffman

Nice buck!!


----------



## Due51

Very nice! Way to go.


----------



## ))--Courtney-->

Great job!!! Nothing like putting dinner on the table!!


----------



## bluesun7602

AWESOME!! congratulations!! i've only taken one shot at a buck so far, but i've been seeing an insane amount of doe and fawns.


----------



## 1wildchild

Great job! We wanna hear the story!


----------



## booker81

Congrats! 

Hopefully I'll get out this week, gonna go do some shopping today for a ladder stand that I can easily get in and out of. All I've seen are two buttons in the yard, and a brute of an 8 out in the neighbors field behind us. They're taunting me!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter

Nice buck! Congrats!:coolgleam


----------



## dtg

Congrats!!!! I don't think your buck likes me, he's sticking his tongue out at me!!!!:lol:


----------



## unregistered55

Yeah, I apologize for leaving the tongue out. I guess I was so excited that I forgot to stick it back in. I usually dont leave it out like that.


----------



## Joe Archer

Very nice. Congratulations! 
Tell us how it happened?
<----<<<


----------



## bilili_3

Wow!! Great job. I too have been seeing nothing or does which are tempting but I trying to hold out a week to see if any bucks like yours follow the does in.


----------



## dtg

Little Bruiser said:


> Yeah, I apologize for leaving the tongue out. I guess I was so excited that I forgot to stick it back in. I usually dont leave it out like that.


Don't sweat it.....you're big O'le smile says it all!!!! Lets hear the story!!!!

BTW, Lil bruiser and all you other ladies, don't be afraid of posting your takes in the official Deer section. I know if it was an actual room, you might hear some bodily noises and the room might have a funny smell to it, but it's the net so you don't have to put up with any of that!!!!!:lol: C'mon, it's the year 2007, you don't have to just post in this itty bitty tiny teeny little section. Get out there and strut your stuff gals!!!


----------



## Huntinggirl

Congrats LB...

Very nice job....


----------



## MERGANZER

Buck? what buck? never noticed a buck.:lol: Congrats on a fine deer

Ganzer


----------



## AL D.

Congrats on a nice buck young lady!!!!!! Al:chillin:


----------



## mwp

Congrats on the buck!!


----------



## ERnurse

Nice job on the buck, you broke the ice for us girl--thanks


----------



## Pine Needle

:coolgleam Way to go girl!


----------



## tdejong302

Awesome deer. We are still waiting for your hunting story. Congrats on your successful harvest. 

I agree post your pics in the whitetail section. Even with the deers tongue out.  Why do they do that anyway? Must be their way of saying.......later days dude (dudette). ;


----------



## BoonDog

Nice buck!! Congrats on the harvest!

BD


----------



## chuckinduck

Little Bruiser said:


> Yeah, I apologize for leaving the tongue out. I guess I was so excited that I forgot to stick it back in. I usually dont leave it out like that.


Great job, you know your buck was part of the minority, they say 80% of deer die with it out the left side of there mouth. you can all thank me for that useless fact some other time but you'll be surprised how much you notice this useless stat in the future. Good job once again.


----------



## dinoday

MERGANZER said:


> Buck? what buck? never noticed a buck.:lol: Congrats on a fine deer


That's what I thought...J/K
Nice job 
Let's hear the story!


----------



## fishinmachine2

Wow!! GREAT job!! Lets hear the story, we're all waiting!

Scott


----------



## Liv4Trappin

Nice job on your buck!
Great pics.

Mike


----------



## dsmithgall

congrats on the buck, glad to see someone is shooting something.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Way to go Little Bruiser. Now it's on. I believe us ladies are all going to have a great season. Congrats. 

BTW....watch these guys....they're like a bunch of buck's in heavy rutt:yikes::lol:


----------



## Final Cast

RIVER LADY said:


> Way to go Little Bruiser. Now it's on. I believe us ladies are all going to have a great season. Congrats.
> 
> they're like a bunch of buck's in heavy rutt:yikes::lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

Yeah, but no one commeted on the nice rack yet.:lol:


Congrats on your deer. I haven't even been out yet. Hope to have some luck also.


----------



## Final Cast

dtg said:


> BTW, Lil bruiser and all you other ladies, don't be afraid of posting your takes in the official Deer section.


That's a very good point. I love to see and hear stories of what people have taken. I wouldn't have even seen this thread if I wasn't in the new post forum.


----------



## dtg

RIVER LADY said:


> Way to go Little Bruiser. Now it's on. I believe us ladies are all going to have a great season. Congrats.
> 
> *BTW....watch these guys....they're like a bunch of buck's in heavy **rutt*:yikes::lol:


heeeeeyyyyyy, I _resemble_ that remark.:lol:


----------



## Joe Archer

Eaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrp! 
<----<<<


----------



## RIVER LADY

Joe Archer said:


> Eaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrp!
> <----<<<


 
LMAO....


----------



## Enigma

Well River lady kill any deer they got to be coming in for you with that great smelling perfume you wear.


----------



## wyldkat49766

RIVER LADY said:


> BTW....watch these guys....they're like a bunch of buck's in heavy rutt:yikes::lol:


Tho I kind of wish ours here were only confined to a couple of months a year. lol


----------



## RIVER LADY

Enigma said:


> Well River lady kill any deer they got to be coming in for you with that great smelling perfume you wear.


Ahhh...the mystical essence.


----------



## Garret

Nice buck! Congrats! That great smile says it all!  It stands out in all your photos!

I'll keep an eye out for the story.


----------

